# New diabetes myths



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2013)

What myth would you come up with?


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 29, 2013)

Smiles allround !


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 29, 2013)

I think 12 may be true.


----------



## David H (Jun 29, 2013)

*If you have a big belly (gut) you have type 2 Diabetes !*

*Diabetics naturally crave sugar and eat lots of chocolate !*

*If you eat too many carbohydrates your insulin pump goes into overdrive and will burn out !*

*You need a degree in applied mathematics to calculate your insulin dose !* (this might actually be closer to the truth than you think)


----------

